# Japan PCC from Chennai



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for Japan PCC on 21-Dec-2015 from Chennai. I have not got the PCC yet. Embassy person says it will take more than 2 months!!!

Are anybody in the same situation like me?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

If you have applied for pCC and has the proof that Embassy has given an acknowledgement about the same then don't worry,just mail it to CO if asked.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you dear friend!!!


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Aarohi,

One quick question: Did you submit Form 80 alone? or Form 1221 as well?

Thanks.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Form 1221 is subset of Form 80. So you submit form 80 and can wait for CO to ask about form 1221.

Again its upto you, you can upload both of them together. No, I was not asked for form 1221.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

janiva said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Japan PCC on 21-Dec-2015 from Chennai. I have not got the PCC yet. Embassy person says it will take more than 2 months!!!
> 
> Are anybody in the same situation like me?


Hi,

I applied on Dec 15 2015 in Chennai Japan embassy and yet to hear from them.
Security Officer will notify by email or phone if they have received the report.

Thanks


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on Dec 15 2015 in Chennai Japan embassy and yet to hear from them.
> Security Officer will notify by email or phone if they have received the report.
> ...


Hi Raj2212,

Thank you for your reply. Are you regularly chasing Japan Embassy for the status? In fact, I am doing it.. 

Also, when did you apply for Japan PCC - after getting invite or after applied visa or after CO request.

I have applied after CO request only. I have lodged the visa on 07-Dec. Got CO request on 18-Dec. And applied for Japan PCC on 21-Dec.

May I know your timelines...

Thanks.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am not chasing them,please let me know if you have found an alternative to know the PCC status, I applied after I got invite on Dec 15th,applied visa on 13th Jan,CO yet to be assigned
Thanks


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

As per Japan embassy, it takes up to 10 weeks to get a PCC. I don't think, you can expedite the process.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi bhuiyena,

Have you applied for PCC Japan.Please can you share your timeline.

Thanks


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj,

It's nice to hear that you applied as soon as you got invite. In my case, I applied only after CO request, thus wasted aroung 17 days.

I don't have alternative way to find the PCC status, anyhow I am regularly sending email for status update to that security officer. 

Please let me know once you get your PCC. 



Raj2212 said:


> I am not chasing them,please let me know if you have found an alternative to know the PCC status, I applied after I got invite on Dec 15th,applied visa on 13th Jan,CO yet to be assigned
> Thanks


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj & bhuiyena,

I hope you know that Japan PCC will be coming in a sealed envelop.

Did you call DIBP to get permission to break the seal by yourself?

I am planning to call DIBP by next week regarding seal opening.

Cheers.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Janiva,
I have gone through in this forum that its fine to open the envelope since visa application is online and there is no way to send hard copy.
Please search "Japan PCC in sealed envelope" in this forum.
I would open without checking with DIBP.
Thanks


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

I applied for my Japan pcc on 5th February from Singapore. I didn't follow up as they have clearly said its going to take up to 10 weeks.

You can open the envolape and color scan a copy and upload it in the website where you submitted your all other documents.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj & Bhuiyena,

Please find the comment from Yellowpuppy in the forum 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/572538-japan-pcc-sealed-envelope.html

I am not sure how far it is true, it seems he got PCC in one month, but consulate people not informed him immediately.

That's why I am sending weekly status request email to them.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Today morning I called DIBP and asked about breaking the seal on the Japan PCC. A lady who attended my call informed that I should not break the seal, instead post it to them. This is not the answer what I expected 

Getting confused now...


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Janiva,

In that case I would wait to check with CO and then proceed accordingly.
In the past, few cases that i have seen in this forum it looks like CO would request to open and send the scan copy across.
Either way please keep us posted

Thanks


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Unless the PCC itself says that it has to be sent directly to the CO by mail, you can open it.

How would you know that information mentioned in the PCC is accurate with your details without opening it?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Janiva,
> 
> In that case I would wait to check with CO and then proceed accordingly.
> In the past, few cases that i have seen in this forum it looks like CO would request to open and send the scan copy across.
> ...


I'd suggest to check with CO. I am sure CO would prefer a scan copy. Post takes time and there is a chance of missing too.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Aarohi: Yes, Japan PCC will contain a seal and it is mentioned that it should be opened by addressee (DIBP Australia) only. If it is opened by others, then PCC is no longer valid.

We may not be able to contact CO directly. If we send email, we can't expect any response soon. Hence, I am plannning to call once again after I get Japan PCC. Based on that, I will need to work on.

I will keep you posted. Similarly, pls let me know once both of you get your PCC. Cheers.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj & Bhu,

Have you got your PCC? Any updates from Japan Embassy?

Cheers.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Janiva,
Sent an email on the status and Secuirty officer replied saying he has no information and has asked me to wait.
Thanks


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have sent an email to GSM Brisbane on Feb 6th regarding breaking of Japan PCC seal and I have got the response on Feb 23rd. Please find below the details:

Question: I have applied for the Japan PCC for my spouse. It is still under process. When I receive the Japan PCC, shall I break the seal on the envelop? Could you please provide me approval for the same.

Answer: Yes. Please upload a copy of the original Japanese PCC to your Immiaccount.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

janiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent an email to GSM Brisbane on Feb 6th regarding breaking of Japan PCC seal and I have got the response on Feb 23rd. Please find below the details:
> 
> ...


thats a good news. I havent received my letter yet.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj,

Any updates from your end?

Cheers.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Janiva,
Spoke to him earlier this week and security officer has confirmed that still he has not received the report from Japan.
Thanks


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't received mine yet. probably another two weeks I have to wait.


----------



## janiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Raj & Bhu,

I have received my spouse japan pcc yesterday and uploaded the same by today.

Cheers.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi

Can someone please give me details of how to apply for Japan PCC?

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

janiva said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for Japan PCC on 21-Dec-2015 from Chennai. I have not got the PCC yet. Embassy person says it will take more than 2 months!!!
> 
> Are anybody in the same situation like me?


hello . im in the same situaton . have you received japanese pcc yet ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

bhuiyena said:


> I applied for my Japan pcc on 5th February from Singapore. I didn't follow up as they have clearly said its going to take up to 10 weeks.
> 
> You can open the envolape and color scan a copy and upload it in the website where you submitted your all other documents.



i applied mine on march 6, have you received yours ?


----------

